
New date rape drug test allows women to check if drinks are spiked - pmoriarty
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/date-rape-drug-test-women-check-spiked-drinks-undercover-colour-a8527791.html
======
JoeAltmaier
...or anybody I guess.

